# Gauging interest in an amp building class



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Looking to see how much interest there would be in an amp building class in the Hamilton area. 

Please share any thoughts and opinions along with answering the poll. 

Looking for feedback in all areas including pricing, type of build, location/travel concerns etc, etc. If you've got something to add go for it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would be interested if you move Hamilton to Halifax. GF^%@


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was involved in organizing one of these through this forum many years ago. I assume all of the related threads have been lost/deleted.

In the end, Trinity Amps did a Tramp tube amp build in Toronto with several forum members building their own amps and receiving practical build instructions and being taught some electronics theory .

IIRC, @JHarasym attended and could provide details.

The decision to request Trinity to do this (after months of trying to sort it out ourselves) was based on the fact that they had kits and an "instructor", organized the space and had the enthusiasm to pull it all together.

Good Luck with doing a build class!

EDIT: AMAZING...This is a thread that survived from that time...
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/build-your-own-amp-toronto-course-postponed.34904/


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

If I had a steadier hand for soldering.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> If I had a steadier hand for soldering.


They make chain-mail gloves for that Lar.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Hey @greco, thanks for finding that thread!!


----------

